# 7w6 sx/sp ENFP



## Soulsearcher550 (Mar 26, 2019)

I’ve decided this type combo seems relatively misunderstood and from this point forward should be named “The Beautiful Disaster.”


----------



## ZiLi (Mar 26, 2019)

There's one notch above that which is the stunning goddess of hell. Just that the latter requires a fucking planet of your own to make love to her for the promised under 1min until she will make you feel like a 9 yo boy again.

Some women make a man never want to desire a woman again, just not for the negative motives usually known, but for too much sexual exploitation. Solution? None. It's her extracurricular hobby, not to say obsession.

Life was full of choices back then. FULL of options. Meh, I guess I could have chosen even worse.

Enfp' are NOT what they look like. And they do look rather exceptionally pleasurable. As if they have open minded enfp/entp/intj/so on single friends, the hedonism will never be far around the corner. And then it's always time to buy new sheets. Crazy girls. Crazy world.


----------



## Soulsearcher550 (Mar 26, 2019)

ZiLi said:


> There's one notch above that which is the stunning goddess of hell. Just that the latter requires a fucking planet of your own to make love to her for the promised under 1min until she will make you feel like a 9 yo boy again.
> 
> Some women make a man never want to desire a woman again, just not for the negative motives usually known, but for too much sexual exploitation. Solution? None. It's her extracurricular hobby, not to say obsession.
> 
> ...


Did you get your heartbroken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZiLi (Mar 26, 2019)

Did you get your iPhone using tap stalk?


----------



## bigkoumanefor (Mar 31, 2019)

I am ENFP too.
How much do you relate to the sx/sp description ?
So you are extroverted but yo Don't enjoy group settings ?
I Don't neither, I prefer one to one setting but I guess I am so/sx


----------

